# Trippy art/picture thread!



## Cadavuh

Awesome pictures/art where your just like WHOA! I have quite a collection already. This took me like 20 minutes .GET READY FOR EPIC POOOOOOOOOOST


----------



## Daemoniac

>



I love stuff like that  Im a big fan of scene photography, but im picky about it as well


----------



## Arminius

... my head hurts

awesome pics man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Cool pics.


----------



## powergroover

dude,that's sick dude,do you mind if i repost your post on another forum


----------



## Cadavuh

powergroover said:


> dude,that's sick dude,do you mind if i repost your post on another forum




dude, maybe dude


----------



## budda

google image "jacek yerka"


----------



## liamh

I love roger deans work:


----------



## Cadavuh

You guys should take a second look at this one. 







Probably the coolest "scenery" picture ive ever seen


----------



## Scar Symmetry

the whale, the face jigsaw, the green city landscape, the turtle and the ship at the waterfall are all incredible.

mind telling me which artists did these 5?

thanks for posting man


----------



## budda

there's some pretty kickass stuff in here - i dunno what i'd quote for what I like lol.

The one ryan reposted is suweeeet IMO, reminds me of this:

(yerka)






MOAR


























^ I was thinking about a derivative of this when thinking about a ship tattoo...

 jacek yerka's work!


----------



## AySay

I love this kinda stuff. I also love pictures of the universe/nebulas/stars etc.

The European Homepage For The NASA/ESA Hubble Space Telescope - Image Archive

that's a great one for pics of space that almost look as surreal as those pics...


----------



## budda

i'll check otu the link, cheers!


----------



## JakeRI

AySay said:


> I love this kinda stuff. I also love pictures of the universe/nebulas/stars etc.
> 
> The European Homepage For The NASA/ESA Hubble Space Telescope - Image Archive
> 
> that's a great one for pics of space that almost look as surreal as those pics...



yeah, we live in a beautiful universe


----------



## AySay

JakeRI said:


> yeah, we live in a beautiful universe



A universe that makes for endless amounts of kick ass desktop backgrounds


----------



## Cadavuh

budda said:


> there's some pretty kickass stuff in here - i dunno what i'd quote for what I like lol.
> 
> The one ryan reposted is suweeeet IMO, reminds me of this:
> 
> (yerka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I was thinking about a derivative of this when thinking about a ship tattoo...
> 
> jacek yerka's work!




Wow man those are amazing.


----------



## Cadavuh




----------



## Senensis

Jerome Bosch, a dutch painter of the 15th century : Fichier:Garden delights.jpg - WikipÃ©dia (click on the picture on the page, very large painting and tiny details).

And one of my favorite, Pavel Tchelitchew. the amount of time you can spend looking at the Hide & Seek painting and still discover new details just rocks. Only found a smallish version of it though, the real one is 2m x 2m and much more colourfull : http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2008/10/03/arts/03pari.large2.jpg

(And of course, most of Dali's painting but it's so popular it's "not worth" posting).


----------



## budda

cheers. post some dali anyway, he belongs in here!


----------



## sami

awesome thread mang! I'll have to post some tmrw at work!


----------



## Konfyouzd

i approve of everything about these... makes me wanna start drawing again.


----------



## Cadavuh

some moar i got


----------



## budda

that yerka one you posted is my current background


----------

